# Overstimulated



## DrummerCD (Sep 22, 2021)

Do you guys sometimes feels like we are always sexually over stimulated and that's one of the reason we always think of sex? 

In television, internet publicity outside. We are always looking at gorgeous woman put in our face. Even living with my wife can be hard lol. 
Woman are pressurized to be seductive and it's overstimulating.

When I go to my fishing trip with the boys I don't always think of sex when surrounded by man. It's a nice break haha.

What do you think?

Btw I'm not blaming anyone just wanted to know if some of you feel the same way.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Walking within 2 ft of my wife and getting her scent is all the overstimulated I need. Men have been this way long before mass media. This is why prostitution is called the worlds oldest profession.


----------



## hplove (Jan 19, 2021)

It is something we have to control, if we don't they loose respect, and attraction. Yeap it happens to me too, and the longer we are together the ...... lol


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

There are things we can all do to help this. Stay away from porn, don't watch certain films/tv programmes or adverts, avoid staring at members of the opposite sex and so on. 

Absolutely stare at our spouses, the more the better.


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

Sex / sexuality / click bait sells. Simple as that.
And yes, those are everywhere and it gets tiring sometimes. That’s when I go read a book, hiking, do a solo run.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

DrummerCD said:


> Do you guys sometimes feels like we are always sexually over stimulated and that's one of the reason we always think of sex?
> 
> In television, internet publicity outside. We are always looking at gorgeous woman put in our face. Even living with my wife can be hard lol.
> Woman are pressurized to be seductive and it's overstimulating.
> ...


I'm not sure. I know i do hate when my wife says "all you talk about is sex and sports." Because that's not true. I talk about the lack of sex and how i sometimes lose sports wagers. Big difference. LOL


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

OS1 and OS2 - you want to try it? Overstimulated - yeah my future doesn't involve that judgemental approach.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is simple biology, even in the lower Animal Kingdom.

If there were no sexual stimulation (response), then no babies get made and born.

The species then dies out.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I do believe that both men and women are very frequently exposed to sexual stimulation that affects us even if we dont realize it. 

But I don't believe the thought that men constantly have sex on the mind. I myself believe that ot doesn't matter if you are male or female. If you constantly have sex on your mind all day, you might be a sex addict.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

It seems like to me they've gotten rid of most of the attractive women. When I read daily mail it's all pictures of Khloe Kardashian  and modern day Bridget Fonda. Or some 20 year old I've never heard of with lips that look like they got hit with a baseball bat in the mouth.

Nope, I have no problem staying flaccid when my wife's not around.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

gaius said:


> It seems like to me they've gotten rid of most of the attractive women. When I read daily mail it's all pictures of Khloe Kardashian  and modern day Bridget Fonda. Or some 20 year old I've never heard of with lips that look like they got hit with a baseball bat in the mouth.
> 
> Nope, I have no problem staying flaccid when my wife's not around.


I have absolutely no idea why any lady thinks lip fillers, botox, and butt implants look good. It literally looks like they got into a sparring session with Mike Tyson in his prime or stuck their head into a beehive 🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

DrummerCD said:


> Do you guys sometimes feels like we are always sexually over stimulated and that's one of the reason we always think of sex?
> 
> In television, internet publicity outside. We are always looking at gorgeous woman put in our face. Even living with my wife can be hard lol.
> Woman are pressurized to be seductive and it's overstimulating.
> ...


As an older woman from the outside looking in, I think that seems pretty clear. 

It just shouldn't be the main focus but that means you need to have something else you're passionate about. Glad you have fishing. When I was young I dated a lot of musicians and their focus was music and their bands. Of course A lot of them started doing that so they could get women to begin with, but nonetheless it made them seem a little more balanced than people who just obsess over sex all the time.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

It is how the male of all species is wired, and has nothing to do with "over" stimulation. It is the price of the Y chromosome. 

It isn't unique to humans, in every species the male is constantly after the female(s) during the breeding season. Humans have a breeding season that is essentially continuous, probably because originally we needed a high reproductive rate to compensate for predators,


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DrummerCD said:


> Do you guys sometimes feels like we are always sexually over stimulated and that's one of the reason we always think of sex?
> 
> In television, internet publicity outside. We are always looking at gorgeous woman put in our face. Even living with my wife can be hard lol.
> Woman are pressurized to be seductive and it's overstimulating.
> ...


It's not porn that makes men think of sex. It's the Biological imperative of needing to breed.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I asked my H about this (casually). His answer: “Have you SEEN your boobs?”

Quite the philosopher, that one. 🙄😉😜😋


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

DrummerCD said:


> In television, internet publicity outside. We are always looking at gorgeous woman put in our face.


huh, have you seen the covers of Sports Illustrated and Victoria Secrets lately.....nothing gorgeous there. 

Maybe you're still looking at or watching stuff from twenty years ago? 

A big part of the answer to your question as to why men think about sex is testosterone.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

OnTheFly said:


> A big part of the answer to your question as to why men think about sex is testosterone.


I can personally attest to this. Talked to urologist last appointment about decreasing the amount of T I inject, take the edge off a little, am horny 24x7 like when was 20. Lil too much of a good thing.


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

DrummerCD said:


> Woman are pressurized to be seductive and it's overstimulating.I guess.
> When I go to my fishing trip with the boys I don't always think of sex when surrounded by man. It's a nice break haha.
> No, I don't know.
> Not sure what you mean. Fishing trips?
> ...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I asked my H about this (casually). His answer: “Have you SEEN your boobs?”
> 
> Quite the philosopher, that one. 🙄😉😜😋


Falls into the best answer category by a H, ever! He's a keeper!


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> As an older woman from the outside looking in, I think that seems pretty clear.
> 
> It just shouldn't be the main focus but that means you need to have something else you're passionate about. Glad you have fishing. When I was young I dated a lot of musicians and their focus was music and their bands. Of course A lot of them started doing that so they could get women to begin with, but nonetheless it made them seem a little more balanced than people who just obsess over sex all the time.


It's a cycle. They started their music to get more sex. They got more sex so it faded to the background which makes it easier to be more passionate about other things. Had it not become more prevalent you would most of the time see a different person entirely. It's like the difference of being food secure and food insecure.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

uphillbattle said:


> It's a cycle. They started their music to get more sex. They got more sex so it faded to the background which makes it easier to be more passionate about other things. Had it not become more prevalent you would most of the time see a different person entirely. It's like the difference of being food secure and food insecure.


Interesting theory, although a few of my close local musician friends had been married since high school.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Interesting theory, although a few of my close local musician friends had been married since high school.


The chicken can come before the egg in this cycle.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Falls into the best answer category by a H, ever! He's a keeper!


If only he would use his powers for good. 🙄😉😂


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I do believe that both men and women are very frequently exposed to sexual stimulation that affects us even if we dont realize it.
> 
> But I don't believe the thought that men constantly have sex on the mind. I myself believe that ot doesn't matter if you are male or female. If you constantly have sex on your mind all day, you might be a sex addict.


Or 16 years old


----------

